# asplundh 1985 ford f-600 bucket/chipper truck fixin



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 26, 2016)

so here i am again looking for your experienced help again got this bucket truck a while back for a good deal... just now getting caught up on projects so can start dabbling with it without overloading the thinker lol . but anyway got few issues with it and im not familiar with much on it but i am a quick hands on learner and would love to know the ins and outs of my rig...1st off i need to play with engine runs and drives just have to be easy on fuel supply when taking off it wants to die if to much fuel pedal applied but it does idle decent so can play with hydraulics.. the dump seems to operate but the boom wont lift so dump can only budge few inches but does lift. the outriggers passenger side operates driver side is not operating any info would be gladly appreciated thanks mike


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 26, 2016)

the chevy dump was my other project resealed whole engine and new clutch install had a leaking oil mess everywhere which is why clutch roasted up oil was getting on plate


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 26, 2016)

boom lift vin # plate im guessing.... have numbers wrote down in same location as on plate just on paper


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 26, 2016)

for a better look heres number wrote down im same order/location on plate


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 26, 2016)

Most buckets have a limit switch interlock on the outriggers. They have to be extended past a certain point before the lift will operate. That would be the first place to look as to why your boom isn't working.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 26, 2016)

Well that makes sense becuz driver side outrigger is not coming down and passenger side will any info on why this is occuring? Thanks mike


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2016)

Mike the old asplundh built booms are relics and downright dangerous. Could be a bad or improperly adjusted holding valve! I have not been in one since the 80s. Does is have the Wisconsin pony motor ?


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 28, 2016)

No pony motor.but I do know.where an old one not running is that has pony motor but right now I noticed there isn't much hydro fluid in tank and it probably becuz guy that had it was messing with stuff on it needs the rear knuckle replaced he said the bearing or w.e seized up from not being properly greased have the replacement for it came from a salvage yard truck was wrecked... but I've seen a lot of back and forth on these being either junk or built to last just as long as maintained properly. I'd like to believe it can be revived back to working order with sum love.... there aren'tany cracks or weak spots on boom so seems structurly sound


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2016)

Diy mechanic mike said:


> No pony motor.but I do know.where an old one not running is that has pony motor but right now I noticed there isn't much hydro fluid in tank and it probably becuz guy that had it was messing with stuff on it needs the rear knuckle replaced he said the bearing or w.e seized up from not being properly greased have the replacement for it came from a salvage yard truck was wrecked... but I've seen a lot of back and forth on these being either junk or built to last just as long as maintained properly. I'd like to believe it can be revived back to working order with sum love.... there aren'tany cracks or weak spots on boom so seems structurly sound


The weak link is their drive cables! A failed "many have" drive cable is fatal. Many failed even when new if its asplundh before altec. I'm not trying to scare you just inform.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm guessing those are the steel braided cables that basically pull the arms up wit help from pulleys? And I seen a sight that sells replacement cables for the booms for these guessing it would be smart to replace those cuz ones on it are kinda rusty since they are weak point.. any other things I should look for cuz I would like to have a safe operating rig before I do any work from it


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2016)

Diy mechanic mike said:


> I'm guessing those are the steel braided cables that basically pull the arms up wit help from pulleys? And I seen a sight that sells replacement cables for the booms for these guessing it would be smart to replace those cuz ones on it are kinda rusty since they are weak point.. any other things I should look for cuz I would like to have a safe operating rig before I do any work from it


It is the big cable attached to the upper boom cylinders. Surface rust can be cleaned what you need to look for is breaks in the core or valley break. Look up valley break vrs fatigue break in wire rope.

Here:

http://unirope.com/crown-valley-wire-breaks/


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jul 28, 2016)

OK I'll check that one out I'll probably replace all those cables to be safe cuz I dont know when or if they have been replaced and I'm playing things safe don't wanna hurt myself heck once I get it going I'll probably put sum exercise weight's that equal me in the bucket and test drive it from lower controls cuz I dont wanna be 50ft up and come down like a roller coaster on no tracks haha and thanks for the info on blades I got them out the other day been having fun trying to find sumone to sharpen them tho but gonna be getting into the anvil removal today cuz it was raining yesterday so couldnt get on that but thanks alot for your help been learning alot from this site....


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone know of a site I could find a service manual for this asplundh lr50 bucket lift


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 5, 2016)

Diy mechanic mike said:


> Anyone know of a site I could find a service manual for this asplundh lr50 bucket lift



Why not just call them?
Jeff


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Oct 11, 2016)

So I have came across alot and got alot done with bucket truck since last time on here I have ran into a or deal and not sure what to think of it got sum hydraulic leaks fixed on lower cylinder and have a hose leaking also but I have this nipple thing connected to lower boom controls that is leaking a decent amount when I operate lift I'll post pics in a min....


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Oct 11, 2016)

Front view and a side view


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Oct 11, 2016)

The nipple is on top control valve on side view pic it's leaking and idk why


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey been busy for a while but making more time to mess with truck more was wondering if anyone knew what this nipple is leaking it's still leaking and I took apart looks as if maybe a o ring should be in there but not sure hoping sumone could help me out on this and let me know what it even does and why it's leaking? thanks mike


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2017)

Diy mechanic mike said:


> Hey been busy for a while but making more time to mess with truck more was wondering if anyone knew what this nipple is leaking it's still leaking and I took apart looks as if maybe a o ring should be in there but not sure hoping sumone could help me out on this and let me know what it even does and why it's leaking? thanks mike


Its very hard to get anyone to recommend diy hydraulics. One reason is its dangerous high pressure can inject oil into bloodstream that said it never stopped me from servicing mine but I did always relieve pressure before doing maintenance. On most Ariel buckets that age and frankly all of them are whats called holding valves. They basically lock pressure in the event of hydraulic pressure loss to keep the booms from dropping into the lines or out riggers from raising etc. you can try to find the number on the valve and hope typing it in google brings up info which might explain it might not! if indeed its a bad holding valve then the only fix is a new one. They also must be adjusted and can grenade on you if they are not done correctly! look on the vale body for a maker vickers etc then hopefully serial or model number then search it out and maybe you will have luck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2017)

There also is a boom interlock system that is designed to cut power to the boom when outriggers are not deployed!


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok so tell me if I'm wrong about this the control valve is basically 4 separate holding valves for each movement operation... and the one I'm talking about leaking is the only valve with the lil nipple thing that is held on by brass nut it's kinda hard to see in pic but on top pic it's looks like the nut in between the hydraulic lines but the nut has a nipple thru it like it's sum slow pressure release thing maybe but unfortunately it leaks a drop every 2 secs and can't be tightened to stop it ..... 2nd pic it's side view of it and the nipple and nut is in top right corner of pic connects to the top valve control that u can jus see the edge of in that pic


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 7, 2017)

Nevermind you can see whole upper valve in that pic when u click it I was jus looking in post but is that the only holding valve or are each thing a holding valve and this specific one has a bleed off or pressure release maybe.... jus tell me if I'm wrong won't hurt my feelings jus wanna know how to work on my rig and sumwhat know what is going on and why I'm just guessing it's purpose but would love to be told from sumone that knows more then me cuz you cant really find much info on this kinda stuff online or i jus havnt found the spot other then here haha and that why I am where I am


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 7, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> There also is a boom interlock system that is designed to cut power to the boom when outriggers are not deployed!



Welcome to our world,, yup, hope you have your MSDS posted,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm not having problems with operation of boom everything works great took down a 40ft maple in my front yard with it jus concerned about leaks cuz there are a few but nothing bad lower boom has fresh rebuild on it cuz it was leaking like crazy before but once rebuilt and flew it from ground controls all over I got in and cleaned bird house with it for first job in yard haha then took the tree in front yard now trying to get it not leaking and engine running perfect (rebuilding carb at the moment) so I can start making a lil money back from the bit I've invested in it which isn't much more time then anything


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 7, 2017)

What is msds?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2017)

Diy mechanic mike said:


> What is msds?


materials safety data sheet


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 8, 2017)

Ic well not sure I have that but I do have a basic operation manual that goes over testing procedures for different positions of the boom and it's specifically for the lr-50 got it from a guy in Canada from eBay it has like parts list, pn, lubrication charts all kinds of good stuff but doesn't go into depth like most manuals jus gives u the basics and I guess they expect u to know the rest haha like this leaking nipple valve thing is nowhere to be found


----------



## Intrepid4576 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hows your truck running? I have the same one - i havnt used it yet - seeing that post about the cables breaking is scary....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 20, 2017)

Been having carb issues few leaky cylinders but fixed one bad one and out riggers leaking a bit now but everything worked fine have used it a good amount around the property and havnt had mechanical issues with it seems pretty solid to me


----------

